# Good APH Forum



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know of a good APH forum, I have trawled the tinternet, and haven't found much 

Thanks
Vicky x


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

Pygmy hogs uk.


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## spikeacus (Dec 19, 2008)

Prickly-Critterz Forum :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool thanks, I have signed up to a few now hehe


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

i would recommend the pygmy hogs forum :no1:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hipparchia said:


> i would recommend the pygmy hogs forum :no1:


Agreed :2thumb:


----------

